# Craftsman Bandsaw trunnion



## Electric146 (May 15, 2014)

I have an old Craftsman 10" bandsaw. The trunnion is broken and I am trying to find a replacement. Sears does not make the part anymore and it is considered obsolete. I have tried ebay etc. Can anyone direct me to where I might be able to find bandsaw part #69178. Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*lotsa luck*

You should provide a model number also. EBay has some parts, some times, because some folks will sell the parts from an older saw.

Someone here may have the same saw, but we won't know without a model number. Sears is a lost cause.

Other choices will be to make one, have one made OR to be realistic, shelve it and get a newer, larger model.


----------



## Electric146 (May 15, 2014)

*Model # 113.244510*

Thanks for the helpful hint. The Model is #113.244510. I am not really interested in scrapping the saw and purchasing another model. I have someone on a very fixed, limited income, who I will give it to if I can find the part and therefore, I am trying to help both of us out.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

When mine broke on my 14 inch Delta copy from Taiwan I built my own. The new one is steel rather than the cheap aluminum cast.

Paul


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a photo of the part would also help*

I'm betting the part is made of aluminum and is cracked across the slot...
A machine shop can TIG weld it together OR you can use a low temperature brazing rod...sometimes seen at auto swap meets and flea markets.


----------



## Electric146 (May 15, 2014)

I have decided to make an attempt using JB Weld. If it doesn't work I'm just going to give the ol' guy the saw anyway and let him try to find the piece. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Check the guy who made a homemade band saw. He made wood trunnions. Check it out if you think you can make your own http://woodgears.ca/bandsaw/trunions.html


----------

